# Armour Changed Since Actavis?



## MissJC (Jun 17, 2013)

Anyone out there notice a difference in symptoms since Armour being purchased by Actavis? I've been trying to figure out whats been going on in terms of my own symptoms. I had an appointment on Monday, and my end upped me to 90mg of Armour 7 days a week because I asked, and proceeded to tell me my symptoms at this point are from a food sensitivity to wheat and/or gluten.

While I understand how food sensitivities can cause many symptoms in the body (been there done that), my gut is telling me theres something more to this. I haven't felt 100% on Armour since back in 2011- 2012 when I actually lost 30 pounds after starting the medication which was made at that time by Forest. I didn't begin to connect the dots until I looked up changes to Armour when I was notified that my prescription was ready and would cost $80!! Apparently there are other complaints about the price, and hypo symptoms coming back after Actavis took over.

I have an old bottle recently expired from Forest in which the pills feel different, look different, and smell different. Maybe I should take one tomorrow morning and see how I feel? Im torn about contacting my doctors office and asking if I should switch to something else, or waiting 4 months for my next check up.


----------



## MissJC (Jun 17, 2013)

**Update** I voiced my concerns to my doctors office this afternoon, and have requested to give NatureThroid a try. Hopefully I will feel a difference physically, in addition to the cut on costs.

If anyone has noticed a difference in symptoms on Armour, or is currently taking Naturethroid, please please chime in and share your thoughts on it.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

All I know is that Armour has more than tripled in price and I am sooooooooooo upset about this.

However, my doc is against me switching because I am doing so well. I happen to agree w/that opinion.

Let me know what your conclusion is.


----------



## MissJC (Jun 17, 2013)

Thanks Dolly. It's good to hear that there's hope I'll feel better once Im on the right medication for me. I wish my Dr was willing to switch me to something. I'm at my wits end with this whole situation. She's not switching me to Armour, and besides getting a new doctor, theres nothing I can do until my next appointment which is in January. Until then I may just try to slightly bump up on my own and see how I feel. Thyroid problems suck!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

There should not be any changes in the make up of Armour for it is a patented pharmaceutical which has been passed by the FDA. If changes are made, they have to apply for a new patent and also new acceptance by the FDA.

Now the price is another issue...........Holy Cats. I am going to have to make a change; this is insane.

I don't know why the government does not step in on the pricing of drugs. Doxycyline used to be either free or only $4.00.

I had to get some last month for Lyme Disease and it was $260.00. Another Activas take over. I had to get it; nothing else works.

This alone has made me sick and I know I am not the only one.

Hugs,

Hugs,


----------

